# Snow Porn - Huge Hip at Mammoth



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Some video from the Burton crew. Enjoy

The Burton Team at Mammoth | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Watching pros spin like crazy gets very monotonous IMO, my fav parts of that were Kazu Kokobu doing a big slow 180 and 360. Less spinning, more style.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm a sucker for a huge tweaked method. Just watching this after snowboarding this weekend makes me wonder what it feels like to be that high in the air


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That hip jump is like the one featured in a vid of a very epic fail where the guy misses the landing entirely. It was on this forum a while back, and I'm not going to go looking for it because I don't _want_ to see it again. :laugh:


----------



## mLuMaN83 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can haz big air too?

:thumbsup:


----------

